# Primavera Coffee Roasters



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

a tiny shop in birmingham, alabama...we roast in-store and serve our own coffee...very simple menu...everything traditional...no crazy drinks, only monin's organic vanilla syrup and dark chocolate sauce.

More...


----------

